# on a smoking break, be right back



## Baranxi

Hello,

could someone please provide a translation of "on a smoking break, be right back"?
It need not be overly formal; it's mostly meant as a little joke (I work for a company producing language teaching material, and I've already got English/French/German on a little sign so people know where I am; it's also well-known that I'm somewhat of a Finland aficionado, so I'd like to add this, too).


----------



## Hakro

If I understood right your sentence, I'd say "tule heti takaisin tupakkatauolta".


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

If I understood you correctly, you are the one who is taking a smoking break, right? Put this on your sign: _Kessuttelemassa  -  palaan pian. _Hakro's suggestion asks a person to come back from a smoking break at once.


----------



## Baranxi

Yes, it's me who smokes. 
So I added your sentence, and thanks a lot


----------

